# dmesg errors

## gentoorockerfr

i am taking this in dmesg :

 *Quote:*   

> [  386.444890] nvidia 0000:01:00.0: irq 29 for MSI/MSI-X
> 
> [  386.794857] ------------[ cut here ]------------
> 
> [  386.794864] WARNING: CPU: 3 PID: 20353 at drivers/gpu/drm/drm_ioctl.c:143 drm_setversion+0x17e/0x190()
> ...

 

which is the problem?

thank you

----------

## Princess Nell

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-p-7699968.html.

----------

## gentoorockerfr

about those lines ?->

 *Quote:*   

> [ 387.084100] Hardware name: To Be Filled By O.E.M. To Be Filled By O.E.M./890GM Pro3 R2.0, BIOS P1.50 10/04/2011
> 
> [ 387.084101] 0000000000000009 ffff88022b30fcc8 ffffffff815c9ced 0000000000000000
> 
> [ 387.084103] ffff88022b30fd18 ffff88022b30fd08 ffffffff8104ac4c ffff88022b30fce8
> ...

 

----------

## gentoorockerfr

i am sorry,so this is a bug?

we are waiting nvidia to solve this...

also we are waiting nvidia to solve bad flickering with comp managers as kwin compiz etc....  ->> https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-981890-postdays-0-postorder-asc-start-0.html?sid=2916304346cafae2e6b83483ea11571a

----------

## Princess Nell

nvidia-driver needs a patch since you are running under kernel 3.18 or later. A patch is available so there is no need to wait for NVidia.

----------

## gentoorockerfr

no error with 346.47 driver

----------

